# finished my home made hood



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

here is the stand and hood together that i had made out of 90% oak....strong as hell.



ryanimpreza said:


> here is the stand and hood together that i had made out of 90% oak....strong as hell.


180 
gallon


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

pics are dark on my comp but from wha i can see it looks good! i definetly like your setup inside of the tank!!! what size tank is that? it looks really wide(deep)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

bootdink said:


> pics are dark on my comp but from wha i can see it looks good! i definetly like your setup inside of the tank!!! what size tank is that? it looks really wide(deep)


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That is some mint shape craftsmanship bud, good work


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

moonlights



CorGrav420 said:


> That is some mint shape craftsmanship bud, good work


thx... it took about 18 hours work time to finish.


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

Amazing job. There is nothing more satisfying than looking at something you made yourself. Plus its cheaper. Great set up and I like the lights aswell.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> pics are dark on my comp but from wha i can see it looks good! i definetly like your setup inside of the tank!!! what size tank is that? it looks really wide(deep)


[/quote]

now that sir is some very fine craftmanship!!! very nice job!! i really like that setup also!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

You are obviously a very skilled craftsman, excellent job, it looks better than store bought and I bet it is a lot more sturdy. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

amazing piece you did...looks like a million dollars great work!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

thats sweet looking, did u use led strips for the moon lights?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

A mighty fine job there


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

that looks amazing man, great job


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> thats sweet looking, did u use led strips for the moon lights?


ya .but i bought them already made.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Very, VERY good job. I am proud of you.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I like your rock in the middle of the tank.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Very, VERY good job. I am proud of you.


thx dad


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> Very, VERY good job. I am proud of you.


thx dad
[/quote]

Do the same for any other son.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

sweet looking man, wish i could make one like that


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Very, VERY good job. I am proud of you.


thx dad
[/quote]

Do the same for any other son.
[/quote]







son and dad should have a beer together.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You did that? Very nice job, the canopy looks great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

sweet, il get papa to hoook me up since urs looks awsome.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Man that looks killer.... Great job dude..

R.T.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow sweet job and those moon lights look sweet


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

great setup pal, one of the best i have seen. moonlights great idea! i might have to borrow that one. good work. peace


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

ryanimpreza said:


> Very, VERY good job. I am proud of you.


thx dad
[/quote]

Do the same for any other son.
[/quote]







son and dad should have a beer together.
[/quote]
I think you deserve a beer after making that. It looks great. Nice job.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I would like too build one like that whenI get settled in my new house, is there a thread around here that gives the basics in stand making?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

LOOK HERE MR. BLUEBERRY!


----------

